# Coding TMJ treatment/dental office to bill thru medical



## dbolch01 (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone had success with billing TMJ treatment done by dental office and filed with medical insurance.  What codes have you used for reimbursement- ICD 9 and CPT please.
I am a medical coder for a hospital system, but I, personally, am undergoing TMJ treatment and my dental office isn't sure what codes to use to file with my health insurance (which does cover TMJ treatment).


----------

